# بدون مبالغة



## ميرنا (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*انا هنزل الموضوع ده لانى سؤال محيرنى مش قادره افهم رد البنات ايه بس اللى مش هترد بصراحه يبقى بلاش ترد *

*لو انتى راسمه ملامح معينه لشخصيه اللى هترتبطى بيها سهل تتنازلى عنها *
*ولا لقيتها او ملقيتهاش مش هتفرق *
*هدورى عليها ولا لاء طيب لو اتقدملك واحد مستواه الاجتماعى كويس جداا هترتبطى بيه وتنسى الشخصيه اللى انتى عاوزاها  ولا هتصبرى طيب صبرك ليه حدود *
*انا اعرف خادمات معايه وصلت 27 سنه لانى حاطه شخصيه معينه طيب ممكن تلاقيها فعلا*
*لو لقيتا واهلاك رفضوه هتنسحبى ولا هتحاربى علشانها *
*عندك استعداد ترتبطى بشخص لمجرد انو شافك وشكلك عاجبه *
*تقدرى تعرفى اراده ربنا ازاى فى المواضيع دى *
*بجد محتاجه اجباتكم جداا *


----------



## بنت الفادى (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون مبالغة*

مش عارفه راى هيساعدك ولا لا
بالنسبه ليا مكنش يهمنى ابدا موضوع الشكل اول الحاله الاجتماعه والماديه
تهمنى قوى شخصيه الانسان فيها حجات مهمه مش ممكن اى وحدة تتنازل عنها
ممكن تكون الحاجه دى عاديه بالنسبه لغيرها  انما هى مهمه جدا بالنسبه ليها
مش اى حاجه تتنزلى عنها ومش اى حاجه تقبليها
لازم تحددى حياتك وترسمى ملامحها 
يعنى لازم انتى اللى تحددى دا تقدرى تتنزلى عن ايه من احلامك وايه اللى مهم قوى متقدريش تتنزلى عنه
سوالك اجابته عندك انتى لوحدك​


----------



## ميرنا (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون مبالغة*



بنت الفادى قال:


> مش عارفه راى هيساعدك ولا لا
> 
> بالنسبه ليا مكنش يهمنى ابدا موضوع الشكل اول الحاله الاجتماعه والماديه
> تهمنى قوى شخصيه الانسان فيها حجات مهمه مش ممكن اى وحدة تتنازل عنها
> ...


*يبنت الفادى افهمينى ردى انا عارفه بس بحاول افهم رد البنات نفسهم بقارن نفسى بيهم انا صح ولا غلط*
*انا لقيتها وهحارب علشانها بس محتاجه اعرف رد كل بنت ايه بس منغير مبالغه فى واحده صحبتى مش مهم عندها اى حاجه الا انو يكون معاه فلوس بس دى اهم حاجه*
*طيب قوليلى لو الشخصيه اللى بتحلمى بيها اتقدملك واترفض هتعملى ايه *
*عندكم استعداد تتجوزو جواز صالونات فى حاجات بقيت رفضاها تماما لما وصلت لسن 20 رغم انى المجتمع اصلا رافض افكارى حاسه انى بناقد كل حاجه حواليا رافضه كل التفكير اللى حواليا *


----------



## بنت الفادى (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون مبالغة*



ميرنا قال:


> *يبنت الفادى افهمينى ردى انا عارفه بس بحاول افهم رد البنات نفسهم بقارن نفسى بيهم انا صح ولا غلط*
> *انا لقيتها وهحارب علشانها بس محتاجه اعرف رد كل بنت ايه بس منغير مبالغه فى واحده صحبتى مش مهم عندها اى حاجه الا انو يكون معاه فلوس بس دى اهم حاجه*
> *طيب قوليلى لو الشخصيه اللى بتحلمى بيها اتقدملك واترفض هتعملى ايه *
> *عندكم استعداد تتجوزو جواز صالونات فى حاجات بقيت رفضاها تماما لما وصلت لسن 20 رغم انى المجتمع اصلا رافض افكارى حاسه انى بناقد كل حاجه حواليا رافضه كل التفكير اللى حواليا *



على فكرة يا ميرنا موضوعك جميل
الحمد الله الشخصيه اللى بتمنها لقتها ونشكر ربنا احنا حاليا مرتبطين والاكليل قريب باذن الله 
عايزة اقولك انى مفيش دلوقتى نظام الاهل ترفض او تقبل لان دى حيات البنت هى اللى تختار خصوصا فى جوازنا المسيحى لان انتى فاهمه طبعا مفيش طلاق فالانسان اللى انا هختارة هتحمل كل عيوبه ومزيا لانى انا اللى اختارته انما ليه اتحمل نتيجه اختيار غيرى  ادى اول حاجه لازم البنت تناقشها مع اهلها 

تانى حاجه جواز الصالونات
اعرفكتير متجوزين بالطريقه دى ونشكر ربنا جوزهم ناجح بس برضو اعرف انولو فى معرفه وحب قبل الارتباط بيكون احسن برضو المهم فى الحالتين انى البنت تاخد الفترة الكافيه انها تفهم فيها الانسان اللى هترطبط بيه 
شوفى فى الاخر هقولك انا عندى 24 سنه اتخطبط بالظبط من شهرين
ولو مكنتش عارفه انى دا الشخص 2المناسب ليا كان عندى استعداد تام اعد طول عمرى استنه الشخصيه اللى بتمنها
لو كانو اهلى رفضوه كنت هحاول اقنعهم لو مقدرتش يبقا ادينى اعدة بس مش هفكر فى غيرة
:Love_Mailbox::Love_Mailbox::Love_Mailbox:​


----------



## ميرنا (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون مبالغة*



بنت الفادى قال:


> على فكرة يا ميرنا موضوعك جميل
> 
> الحمد الله الشخصيه اللى بتمنها لقتها ونشكر ربنا احنا حاليا مرتبطين والاكليل قريب باذن الله
> عايزة اقولك انى مفيش دلوقتى نظام الاهل ترفض او تقبل لان دى حيات البنت هى اللى تختار خصوصا فى جوازنا المسيحى لان انتى فاهمه طبعا مفيش طلاق فالانسان اللى انا هختارة هتحمل كل عيوبه ومزيا لانى انا اللى اختارته انما ليه اتحمل نتيجه اختيار غيرى ادى اول حاجه لازم البنت تناقشها مع اهلها ​
> ...


*انا هعلق على 3 حاجات لفتو نظرى ممكن الاهل يرفضو بحجه انك لسه صغيره ونظرتك عاطفيه اكتر من العقل والكلام اللى ملوش لازمه ده*
*تانى حاجه جواز الصالونات ده انا بقيت رفضاه تماما لانى مش ممكن ارتبط بواحد علشان شافنى او حتى سائل عليا منغير معرفه حتى لو حصل ايه يضمنلى يكون صريح معايا وميتجملش فى فتره الخطوبه طيب لو طلع مش كويس وقدرت البنت تكتشفها بصعوبه طبعا هتفسخ الخطوبه طيب فى المجتمع الزفت ده مش بيسيب البنت فى حالها وطبعا بيفضلو وراهم لحد هيعرفو ا السبب ده لو كانو ناس يعنى انما غير كده بيطلعو عليها كلام *

*تالت حاجه انك تقعدى طول عمرك تفتكرى هما هيسمحو بكده انا مش عاوزه كلام يا جماعه عاوزه ردود فعلكم بجد *
*وكمان انك مش بتفكرى فى غيره طيب مش جايز تكون اراده ربنا انكم مترتبطوش ببعض افرق ازاى *


----------



## طارق ابوحنا (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون مبالغة*

اسمحيلي يا اخت ميرنا اشارك في الموضوع مع اني شاب لكنه موضوع جميل و أثارني .

أول حاجة الأهل :
 الاهل المفروض انت تكوني عارفة ردهم و طبعهم و كمان الشاب له دور كبير في اقناع الاهل , ليه انت ماخده الامر كله عليكي وحامله همه لوحدك .

تاني حاجة الزواج قسمة و نصيب ولما احنا نكون مع ربنا صدقيني لما يجي النصيب ربنا حيسهل الزواج بطريقة سهلة جداً كأنه حلم .

أما مواصفات الشاب أو طبعه ازاي وتفكيره ازاي ,أنا برأيي انه ربنا بيعطي الصالحين لبعض وأن ليه صحاب و أقارب تجوزه و سبحان الله اللي كان مع ربنا اخد بنت من نفس طبعه و تفكيره كأنهم متربيين سوا مع انهم كل واحد من بلد تخيلي .

كوني مع الله ولا تبالي​
اخوكي طارق​


----------



## candy shop (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون مبالغة*


لو انتى راسمه ملامح معينه لشخصيه اللى هترتبطى بيها سهل تتنازلى عنها 
ولا لقيتها او ملقيتهاش مش هتفرق 
لو الشخصيه دى موجوده معلش لكن لو مش موجوده تعملى ايه وافرضى 

مجتش هتقضلى طول عمرك تسنيى مش مقعول وتضمنى منين ان اصلا 

اللى تعرفيه مش بيتجمل  الا لو كان موثوق فيه  دى تفرق


هدورى عليها ولا لاء طيب لو اتقدملك واحد مستواه الاجتماعى كويس جداا هترتبطى بيه وتنسى الشخصيه اللى انتى عاوزاها ولا هتصبرى طيب صبرك ليه حدود 


الشخصيه طالما مش موجوده وفى الخيال بس  اعتقد لو اللى متقدم انسان

 كويس الطبع والخلق  يبقى ربنا بعتهولك قدمى مشيئه ربنا واتكلى على 

الله دا رأى

انا اعرف خادمات معايه وصلت 27 سنه لانى حاطه شخصيه معينه طيب ممكن تلاقيها فعلا
لو لقيتا واهلاك رفضوه هتنسحبى ولا هتحاربى علشانها 
مش منطقى ابدا اقرضى فى النهايه جه وطلع انسان وحش ساعات كتير 

البنات بيجروا ورا عواطفهم ويلغوا عقلهم  انااعرف ناس فضلوا يحبوا بعض

هما اختاروا بعض واتخطبوا وبعد سنتبن فكوا ودلوقتى كل واحد فيهم اتجوز 

وخلف وعايش حباته حلو ومبسوط 


عندك استعداد ترتبطى بشخص لمجرد انو شافك وشكلك عاجبه 
المهم بدرسوا بعض ويعجبها هى كمان مش يمكن يطلع احسن كتير من 

الفارس المجهول

تقدرى تعرفى اراده ربنا ازاى فى المواضيع دى 

لما تقعدى معاه مره  واتنبن وتلاته وتتعرفى عليه اكتر وتعرفى طباعه

وقولى يارب لو انسان كويس وهبسعدك يقربه ولو وحش وهيتعبك يبعده يمشى الامور

وربنا يختارلك الصالح ويسعدك

يارب اكون قدرت افيدك​


----------



## بنت الفادى (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون مبالغة*



ميرنا قال:


> *انا هعلق على 3 حاجات لفتو نظرى ممكن الاهل يرفضو بحجه انك لسه صغيره ونظرتك عاطفيه اكتر من العقل والكلام اللى ملوش لازمه ده*
> *تانى حاجه جواز الصالونات ده انا بقيت رفضاه تماما لانى مش ممكن ارتبط بواحد علشان شافنى او حتى سائل عليا منغير معرفه حتى لو حصل ايه يضمنلى يكون صريح معايا وميتجملش فى فتره الخطوبه طيب لو طلع مش كويس وقدرت البنت تكتشفها بصعوبه طبعا هتفسخ الخطوبه طيب فى المجتمع الزفت ده مش بيسيب البنت فى حالها وطبعا بيفضلو وراهم لحد هيعرفو ا السبب ده لو كانو ناس يعنى انما غير كده بيطلعو عليها كلام *
> 
> *تالت حاجه انك تقعدى طول عمرك تفتكرى هما هيسمحو بكده انا مش عاوزه كلام يا جماعه عاوزه ردود فعلكم بجد *
> *وكمان انك مش بتفكرى فى غيره طيب مش جايز تكون اراده ربنا انكم مترتبطوش ببعض افرق ازاى *



لو انا لسه صغيرة يبقا بلاش الارطبات من اساسه المهم محدش يقرر مصيرى غيرى
يعنى محدش يختار بدالى ويقولى دا ينفعى ولا دا لان دى حياتى
وزى منتى قولتى عندك 20 سنه يعنى تقدرى تفكرى وتعرفى وتقررى وترسمى مستقبلك وحياتك
تانى حاجه جواز الصالونات مش هقدر اقولك اكتر من اللى اختى كاندى قلتهولك
انتى بتقدرى تعرفى الانسان من المواقف اللى بتحصل معاه وانتى تقدرى تصطنعى المواقف دى  وتثبتى لنفسك ان الانسان دا ينفعك ولا لا
تالت حاجه  المقصود بانى هستناه طول عمرى مش المعنى الحرفى للكلام لا مش دا قصدى لو اهلى رفضو يعنى هحاول اقنعهم وهسر على راى وهدخل اكيد اب اعترافى فى الموضوع ولو اصرو فى الرفض هعرف انى دى الرادة ربنا وهستنا لما القى نصيبى بدون اى تنازولات مهمه طبعا فهمانى
وقبل كل الكلام دا لازم ربنا يدخل فى الموضوع زى ما الاستاذ طارق قال
ربنا معاكى يا ميرنا ويساعدك ويفرح قلبك​


----------



## sparrow (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون مبالغة*

لو انتى راسمه ملامح معينه لشخصيه اللى هترتبطى بيها سهل تتنازلى عنها 
ولا لقيتها او ملقيتهاش مش هتفرق 
بصي يا ستي في حاجات ينفع تتنازلي عنها وحاجات لاء وفي حاجات انتي تقدري تستحمليها غيرك ميقدرش متلا واحد عصبي في بنت تقدر تستحمل العصبيه وتمتصها  وفي بنت لاء  المهم انك تقدري تتعايشي مع الشخصيه بدون ضغط عليكي
يعني منقولش اهي جوازة وخلاص

هدورى عليها ولا لاء طيب لو اتقدملك واحد مستواه الاجتماعى كويس جداا هترتبطى بيه وتنسى الشخصيه اللى انتى عاوزاها ولا هتصبرى طيب صبرك ليه حدود 
هدوري ازاي مش فاهمه !!!!
بصي يا ستي مستحيل هتلاقي كل الصفات الي انتي عوزاها يعني لازم يبقي في تنازلات بس يعني  مش تنازلات تتعسك  في الحدود طبعا
وبالنسبه ان مستواة كويس  في بنات بيهمها يكون غني وبس مش مهم بيفهم مش مهم بيعرف ربنا مش مهم اي حاجه
في بنات مهما عندها يكون مثقف ومتفاهم  ومش مهم يكون مستواة الاجتماعي او المادي كبير
وفي بنات عاوزة تتجوز وخلاص مش مهم اي حاجة
المهم بقي انتي عوزة ايه   وتقدري تعيشي بايه 

انا اعرف خادمات معايه وصلت 27 سنه لانى حاطه شخصيه معينه طيب ممكن تلاقيها فعلا
اكيد مستحيل تلاقي كل ما تتمنيه بل من رابع المستحيلات
لازم يبقي في شويه تنازلات يعني مستحيل تلاقي واحد  مستواة المادي والاجتماعي عالي ومتفاهم وصبور وحنين وبيعرف يعاملني  وبيدلعني  و.........   مستحيل  لان اي بنت رسمه شخصيه في دماخها اكيد مثاليه يعني العقل كويس  للاسف اعرف بنات عندها 40 سنه  بيقولوا احنا غلطنا طلبنا كل حاجة وفي الاخر ماخدوش حاجه
بس طبعا مش معني كلامي اني اتساهل في اختياري ولكن الحكمه والعقل 

لو لقيتا واهلاك رفضوه هتنسحبى ولا هتحاربى علشانها 
لو بتحبيه جدااا وهو بيحبك وحاسه انه هو خلاص شريك حياتك لازم تحاولوا بمعني تعرفوا وجه اعتراضهم وتصلحوة وهو طبعا لو متمسك بيكي هيجي مرة واتنين وتلاته والكلام وتحاربوا لو بجد عاوزين بعض وطبعا دا مش هيحصل غير لو كان حب كبير  ,, دا حصل مع ناس اعرفهم يعني مش كلام في الهوا

عندك استعداد ترتبطى بشخص لمجرد انو شافك وشكلك عاجبه 
تقصدي جواز الصالونات في بنات عندها عادي وفي بنات بترفضه تماما كل واحد وتفكيرة لكن  جواز الصالونات مبقاش زي الاول يعني  بقي يتقابلوا في الكنيسه او اي مكان عام  بحيث بقي في  فرصه للحوار والنقاش اكتر
وبالشكل دا ميبقاش الحكم بالشكل وكمان بشكل رسمي بايخ ومحرج والطريقه دي مش وحشه  بس كل شخصيه   وتفكيرها
وجوازالصالونات عموما زيه زي اي جواز فيه الفاشل والناجح  كمان في ولاد شغلها كله ولاد وبترجع متلا متاخر مفيش فرصه تتعرف علي بنات للاختيار وفي بنات مش بتخرج يعني هي ظروف 

تقدرى تعرفى اراده ربنا ازاى فى المواضيع دى 
بالصلاة الكتيرة ومقوله يارب لتكن ارادتك ومشيئتك

يارب اكون افادتك ولو في اي استفسار ابعتي تاني


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: بدون مبالغة*

صدقي حبيبتي .. انا شخصيا مش حاطة تصورات فبالي .. لئن لما تحطي تصورات و تخلين ال standers تصير high يعني بعدين يصي عندك disappointment لما ما تلاقين كل الصفات اللي حلمتي فيها و ردتيها 

فأحسن انو ما تخلين تصورات فبالك حبيبتي 

بل نسبة للشكل و المستوى الاجتماعي تنيناتون ما بهموني اد ما تهمني الشخصية .. لئن شو الفائدة انو مستوا الاجتماعي و شكلو مناح و انا يمكن مبحبو او مابطيقو يمكن .. و انا رح عيش معا كل حياتي !!

انا شخصيا مش اصبر او مابصبر .. و انما اذا لقيت حد مسيحي و حبيتو رح ادافع عن حبنا كتير كتير آ اذا ماقبلو ابوي و امي 

و اذا ما لقيت حد بحبو ماعتقد رح اتجوز الصراحة ..


----------



## النهيسى (16 سبتمبر 2008)

*شكرااا للموضوع

مش مهم السن 
ومش مهم الراجل المتقدم للخطبه
المهم هو انسان ابن ربنا او لا

لا نفرح بجوازه تنقلب لجنازه
المهم العلاقه فى الكنيسه مع ربنا شكلها ايه
كل الشكر لموضوعك الرائع جداااااااااااااااااااااااا​*


----------



## ميرنا (17 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: بدون مبالغة*



طارق ابوحنا قال:


> اسمحيلي يا اخت ميرنا اشارك في الموضوع مع اني شاب لكنه موضوع جميل و أثارني .
> 
> أول حاجة الأهل :
> الاهل المفروض انت تكوني عارفة ردهم و طبعهم و كمان الشاب له دور كبير في اقناع الاهل , ليه انت ماخده الامر كله عليكي وحامله همه لوحدك .
> ...


 شكرا طارق ​


----------



## ميرنا (17 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: بدون مبالغة*



candy shop قال:


> لو انتى راسمه ملامح معينه لشخصيه اللى هترتبطى بيها سهل تتنازلى عنها
> ولا لقيتها او ملقيتهاش مش هتفرق
> لو الشخصيه دى موجوده معلش لكن لو مش موجوده تعملى ايه وافرضى ​
> مجتش هتقضلى طول عمرك تسنيى مش مقعول وتضمنى منين ان اصلا ​
> ...


 
شور يا نون بس جالى فتورر بلا جواز بلا قرف ​


----------

